# IBS Audio 100: a few questions



## Druid_Elf (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi all,I am new to the forum so hi for starters to everyone 11 years ago I was diagnosed with IBS-D and tried several things since than (with different results), but so far nothing that completely resolves the problem.Then I read in an other forum about hypnosis as a therapy form (they mentioned the IBS audio program) and that it had good results. So after some reading I bought the IBS audio program 100.I've now done the 100 days but so far the IBS is still there.Now my questions:
1. I've read in the faq that success differs from person to person, but how do you know the program is taking effect ?
2. I wanted to start doing the program for a second a time, but it is suggested to wait for a few weeks (between 6 to 8). Is there a reason for this ?
Currently I feel less anxiety when having to go out, can this be contributed to the program ?Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - You can get free support for the program by contacting the Healthy Audio contact page - I am Michael's patient support associate and you will be receiving a personal email for further support.With reply to your questions ~1. Since you mention less anxiety when you have to go out, this is definitely one of the aspects of IBS that the IBS Audio Program addresses directly - you may recall in the introduction where Michael talks about just the 'thought' of having to leave the house, knowing where all the toilets are in shops, etc. So the fact that you have recognized this, can certainly point to the program helping you. Some people find that they feel better and better as the months go on after repeating the program - others, like myself (read my journey below) find that a repetition or two can give them further relief.2. The time break between listenings allows your mind to 'rest' and let the process settle a bit. With the learning process, it has been found that allowing a little break, then going back to the sessions, helps to reinforce the learning better than if you start again right away. However since the booklet was printed, if you have seen some progress - and it appears you have - you can begin the program a bit sooner - 4 to 6 weeks - seems to be a helpful timeframe. In the meantime, as mentioned in the booklet, you can listen to your favorite sessions from time to time as needed.If you have further questions you can post here or reply to the support email which will be sent to you.Hope that helps! All the best to you.Take care,Marilyn


----------

